# Getting serious about photography



## ddeerreekk (Dec 1, 2009)

I've done a few commercial jobs here and there but am really starting to get serious about photography. I'd really like to make it a full time career someday once I get out of school, and will keep at it until that time comes. 

The article on here about perception got me thinking. I was wondering if you could take a look at my new website and comment on the presentation and organization. It's still a work in progress (and will gets it's own domain name soon). 

If any of you are looking for a simple site to try out, I highly recommend squarespace. From what I've seen so far, their top notch at what they do.

www. derekbranscombe.squarespace .com

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 1, 2009)

nice site. like the portrait


----------



## hurd300403 (Dec 2, 2009)

i really like your post processing techniques. stick with it.

your site is great!


----------



## craig (Dec 3, 2009)

Strong work for sure! The presentation is good. You will have to keep at it. More photos are needed.

Love & Bass


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 3, 2009)

I really love your site, pictures, and style. :thumbup:


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL'd at the zombie/chainsaw photo!


----------



## ddeerreekk (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I'm still working on adding pictures and will continue to update as I go along.

I have another related question: what are your thoughts on having a blog or journal on the site? If you take a look again you can see that I've added one. On one hand I think it may keep some people checking back and let friends and family in on what I'm doing. On the other hand, it may be unprofessional to have in there with your portfolio. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## craig (Dec 3, 2009)

A blog is a great idea! Most everyone has one. Helps a lot with SEO for your site. Consider one from word press or Blogger. The more established sites get hit by google more often increasing your ranking.

Love & Bass


----------



## flightless_beaker (Dec 5, 2009)

I like your website. It gives me ideas for my site. All I have thus far is a deviantart which is cool and all but I need my own website.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Dec 5, 2009)

Good work man!  I agree with craig on the SEO stuff.  Very good work.  If you need help with the SEO, let me know.


----------



## ddeerreekk (Dec 5, 2009)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Good work man!  I agree with craig on the SEO stuff.  Very good work.  If you need help with the SEO, let me know.



Yeah to be honest I know very little about it. If you want to post here or pm or email me that would be great!

branscombe.derek @ gmail.com

Thanks!


----------

